# [SOLVED] my RF modulator and TV



## zernder (Aug 3, 2009)

My tv keeps going fuzzy when i turn my xbox is on. My tv only has a coaxel cable in the back, so i use a RF modulator to connect and it doesnt work for any of the channels just makes them all fuzzy and my xbox just doesnt work. The round thing goes on and it works on our front room tv just not this one. Any ideas please feel free lol. 


Thnx Zernder


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: my RF modulator and TV*

Could be that the channel you are looking at is on the same frequency as another broadcasted channel 

Try removing your main aerial feed and see if it clears up when running your X-Box and viceversa. If they look clear when running on their own then look for a way to change the frequency of your X-Box to another channel or frequency.


----------



## zernder (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: my RF modulator and TV*

thnx it worked


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: my RF modulator and TV*

You're welcome.


----------

